# flies for specks



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone got a fly they recommend for trout fishing at night under lights? Topwater?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try some gurgler variations or a foam-bodied creasefly. I'll see if i can find some links...


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.jackgartside.com/step_gurgler.htm

http://saltwaterflytying.blogspot.com/2008/04/crease-fly.html


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Deceiver, Seaducer, Clauser.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'll second a seaducer for overall production in generally good conditions. :toast


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

They were REAL picky last time out a few days ago. Think 1 inch or smaller shrimp 

Here isa video from the other night






L8, Harry


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Slick video.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks for the advice! caught some on a pinfish pattern (short, crystal flash, black magic marker sripes and flat eyes). Also nailed them on a clouser i tied with bead eyes instead of lead to stay up top. Was wade fishing the incoming tide. lots of grass though. fishing stopped cold when tide stopped.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

To me, all of the ones mentioned above will catch fish (seaducers,deceivers etc).

There's one that I like which is called the schminnow (sp?). It's a cross between a shrimp and minnow as the name implies. If you tie, it's nothing more than a marabou tail, chenielle body with plastic eyes (non-weighted). Takes about 10 seconds to tie one. White and tan seem to be the preferred colors.Also, you can time them with rattles if you'd like

I'd do a linkbut I don't know how (G).

I'm not an expert but I have fished for trout/reds for many, many (too many) years. I guess the pattern can make a difference but keep these factors in mind: tide movement, finding fish that haven't been pounded earlier in the night, stealth (I've seen guys run up to a light, drop a heavy anchor and start churning up the water with a big plug (Mirrolure etc) and wonder why they don't catch anything). Finally, pay attention to the brighter lights. One other thought is that I've seen flouro tippets make a difference in extremely clear water. Even though fluoro is a little more expensive, after all you're only using 18 inches or so fora tippet. Also, try to position your boat as far from the light as possible based on your casting ability and don't forget to work the edges of the lights. There's nothing wrong with casting up current into the dark and letting the fly sweep into the light before you begin stripping.

If you can't find a schiminnow, I'd be glad to drop you a few in the mail. Again, they're not a "secret weapon" because the other factors are probably more important... but it's a neat little fly.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know some purists will say its not a true fly but has everyone forgotten the gummy minnow?

I can't think of how many specks I've caught on them and in my eyes there is not a more natural looking imitation of a glass minnow. I caught my biggest fly-caught speck on one, just shy of the 7lb mark.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey Mr. Tunapopper...

I vaguely remember reading something about the gummy minnow. Can you refresh my (our) memory?

Thanks my man.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its a fly made of Sili skin. Its soft bodied like a soft plastic bait but is still very light. They are usually made to look like a silverside or anchovy and does an exceptional job at it. I usually cast them upcurrent of a drop off, point or a docklight and let them sink a little while giving very subtle strips, just enough to make it twitch a little. Around the lights a lot of the time you cast, let it sink, and by the time you start stripping you've already got a fish on.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i tried them under my my light..with fish present. Ill still bet on the white deceiver.Of course confidence will improve a flies sucess...Your right they are very realistic, which is why i think they would work great in daylight. I know someone else who caught gator on one of those...off the rocks at Mels?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another great for specks is a glass bunny in all white.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *dblhlr (9/24/2009)* I know someone else who caught gator on one of those...off the rocks at Mels?


The sub-7 lber I caught was in little lagoon in Gulf Shores. Last week on the north side of Ono island I managed 3 reds and 7 specks with 3 over 4 lbs (24-25") using a chart/white Half & Half. I also caught a 18" mangrove snapper which was pretty cool. I hear ya on the confidence factor. It seems you don't work a fly the same way if you don't think you'll get good results on it.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I couldn't agree with tunapopper more, if I had to choose one factor for success, including casting, it would be confidence in your fly selection. Personally, while I think the Clouser minnow is an excellent fly, I really believe more fish are caught on them because of either perceived or real confidence in that pattern. The more you fish a fly the more apt you are to catch fish on that fly, which in turn results in an increase in confidence. Some might argue that you catch more because it is a better pattern and therefore the confidence has a very real basis. To me the real test lies in the anglers ability to access the situation, select the proper fly, and then present it with confidence. And I am the first to admit I do not always do this. I have a tendency to fish a fly to death because I lack faith in another choice or I simply like to fish that particular pattern. However, that being said, there have been times that persistence has paid off.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Try a big deciever, light colored, white or chartruse, or a popper/slider, both could help you weed out some smaller fish. I use these in the warmer months and when LY's are around. Often little fish hit at the poppers but it takes a bigger mouth to get a good bite on a big bait, Good Luck

CaptainClif.com


----------

